# Problem booting FreeBSD 9.1-Release



## Moutombi (Aug 4, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, but after installation and reboot FreeBSD does not start and there is a message that appears to say:


```
FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default:0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:Not ufs
No /boot/loader
```

How can I solve this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2013)

Do you have more than one hard drive?


----------



## Moutombi (Aug 4, 2013)

No. I have one hard drive, a SATA SAMSUNG hard drive partitioned as follows:

```
ada0 MBR                      320GB
ada0s1 ntfs                   150GB 
ada0s2 BSD                    170GB 
   ada0s2a freebsd-swap none    2GB
   ada0s2a freebsd-ufs  /      20GB
   ada0s2a freebsd-ufs  /var   29GB
   ada0s2a freebsd-ufs  /tmp   20GB
   ada0s2a freebsd-ufs  /usr   40GB
   ada0s2a freebsd-ufs /home   59GB
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2013)

At the boot: prompt, enter
ada0s2a


----------



## Moutombi (Aug 4, 2013)

At the boot: prompt, I entered ada0s2a. It said:


```
FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default:0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:ada0s2 Not ufs
No ufs ada0s2a
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2013)

I think both would work, but try
ad0s2a


----------



## Moutombi (Aug 4, 2013)

*Problem booting FreeBSD9.1-Release*

It still does not work, I think it may be necessary redo the system entirely. There is always the same error message.


----------



## Moutombi (Aug 4, 2013)

*Problem booting FreeBSD9.1-Release*

The system I'm trying to boot is FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE x86 amd64.


----------

